

Urgeous - Simple Posterous alternative? - webwanderings
http://urgeous.com/

======
shaunxcode
If this is meant to stick around it could be very cool. It would be
interesting to allow a user to show their identity if they so choose (though
they could just do that in the post). Really great idea though.

